# Acidophillis in a carrot base



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I have found a probiotic that has only acidophillis in and is dairy, gluten, wheat, soy free etc. no FOS or prebiotic but is in a base of carrot powder.

Has anyone tried this - and is acidophillis on its own good for bloating and constipation. I try to lose weight at the moment and it's difficult when you bloat all the time.

What are the thoughs on the carrot powder base?


----------

